# Zumbido ruido por módulo Bluetooth alimentado con la misma fuente



## diegoama (Mar 17, 2006)

En mi 1er post, me llamo Diego y necesito una ayudita, tengo un manos libres por bluetooth y lo he conectado al autoradio por su entrada auxiliar, el problemilla es el ruido, se escucha siempre un seseo de fondo con algunos picos de sonido que lo hace bastante molesto, ¿¿existe algun filtro para ponerlo entre el manos libres y la entrada aux del autoradio para eliminar el ruido?? si puede ser algo sencillo sin operacionales, encarecidamente MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## akyles (Nov 7, 2006)

El ruido es ocasionado por la mala calidad del cable del conector que hayas usado.  Yo compre un conector caro y se quito el ruido.


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola,
Estoy tratando de conectar un módulo bluetooth que compré a un amplificador de audio. Este módulo funciona con una batería cuyas mediciones me dieron un valor de tensión de 4,2v y es en realidad un pequeño receptor bluetooth de audio estereo para utilizar con auriculares. Como me molestaba tener que estar cargando, utilicé un lm317 para generar esa tensión y lo conecté a la misma fuente que el amplificador de audio. El problema es que ahora el módulo bluetooth mete un montón de ruido y genera una serie de zumbidos molestos en la etapa amplificadora. Si subo el volumen estos ruidos se intensifican así que supongo que están en la salida del módulo.
No se si es la fuente que armé para regular los 4,2v o el módulo en sí. Este módulo no metía tanto ruido cuando usaba batería. 
Alguien tiene alguna idea?
Saludos y gracias!

Danko

PD: El regulador tiene los capacitores que sugiere la hoja de datos.
      Cuando bajo el volumen al mínimo se puede escuchar la interferencia del módulo. Lo empiezo a subir y a muy bajo volumen desaparece, luego empieza a subir nuevamente y se va amplificando... Comento esto porque me pareció raro!


----------



## totaldemon (Mar 14, 2010)

hola danko..leyendo tu mensaje  me he acordado de que lo mismo o lo mas seguro! el problema venga de la fuente de alimentacion que hiciste de todas maneras no estaria mal que subieras el esquema de la fuente y de las conexiones que hiciste..pero lo mas seguro es que el ruido sea  por no haber puesto  algun filtro para que la fuente este estabilizada,yo que tu provaria con varias fuentes a ver el resultado aunque si subes el esquema de la fuente no estaria mal para aconsejarte mejor.Hay varias fuentes simples que podrian ayudarte en la web.saludos


----------



## fraan23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Buenas... te molesto para hacerte una pregunta...
yo quiero realizar un proyecto parecido al tuyo que consta en un receptor de rf ( a la frecuencia de bluetooth que creo que es 2.4 Ghz)
bueno, queria saber que receptor utilizaste en tu circuito y donde lo compraste.. también el precio si recordas...
Desde ya muchas gracias! 
Saludos


----------



## fedex (Ago 6, 2013)

Buenas noches gente! hace ya algunos meses no me pasaba por el foro.
Esta vez es para hacerles una consulta a ustedes que se, la tienen clara... son los únicos que podrían guiarme.

Resulta que cansado que me roben el estereo del auto, decidi "injertarle" un receptor bluetooth chino para celulares: el jabra bt3030... seria este:







Asique puse manos a la obra, lo destripe y quedo esto...






Como hace algunos meses lo compre, la batería se inflo literalmente asique la volé y le puse una de un nokia que tenia tirada.

Este bluetooth carga dicha bateria mediante cable usb. Compre uno de esos cargadores usb que se conectan al encendedor del auto, lo destripe y lo conecte al bluetooth también.

Para prender el bluetooth hay que tener 5 segundos apretado uno de los botones. Es por este motivo que busque un circuito en internet con un 555 que simula la apretada de boton durante 5 sengundos del bluetooth.

Para sorpresa mía todo este injerto, funciona!!! lo conecte a los 12v y el bluetooth carga y enciende automáticamente cuando pongo el auto en contacto. Acá les dejo una foto...



El audio de este bluetooth lo mando a la entrada de un aplificador para auto. para que salga por los parlantes.

Ahora acá viene mi problema:
Mientras el bluetooth no esta enchufado al cargador usb de auto, y este a los 12v, osea ... esta funcionando solo con su propia bateria, todo anda de lujo.
Cuando el cargador esta enchufado a los 12v... el bluetooth genera un ruido en los parlantes, la música sale nitida por los parlantes pero con un zumbido.

Como puedo eliminar este zumbido? Puede ser que tenga que ver con que la alimentación del cargador usb / 12 es distinta de la alimentación del amplificador ? el ampli está conectado directamente al + de la batería del auto y al chasis para la masa. En cambio el cargador lo tengo conectado a los 12v que se alimentaba el estero que me robaron.

Espero puedan darme una manito, y si alguno le sirve saque la idea!
Abrazo para todos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2013)

Probaría con otra fuente de 5V . . .  quizás un simple 7805 como para verificar , o le pondría capacitores de desacoplamiento.


----------



## analogico (Ago 7, 2013)

en vez de simular el cargador simula la bateria


----------



## fedex (Ago 7, 2013)

Hola *DOSMETROS*, siempre dandome una mano, muchas gracias... hace algunos meses mes ayudaste con un un timer de la hera de los dinosaurios (con capacitores).

Estuve buscando lo que me comentas del 7805, encontré lo siguiente:

http://proyectoselectronics.blogspot.com.ar/2007/11/fuente-convierte-12v-en-5v-7805.html

Podría usarlo así como esta planteado en ese blog?

Con respecto a a opción de los _capacitores de desacoplamieto_, donde debería agregarlos a éstos?

*analogico*, muchas gracias por responder... Lo que vos me queres decir es que quite a bateria de celular, tome los 12v directos del auto y os haga descender a los 3.7v y 900mha que tiene a bateria de movil? si es asi no se me había ocurrido... que pensamiento practico! espero me quite la interteferencia! como bajo los 12v de auto para simular los 3.7 del dispositivo? con una resistencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2013)

Probaríamos algún capacitor de 10 uF o de 0,1 uF directamente en la alimentación del receptor.

Para obtener 3,7 podés usar un LM317 o un LM7833 y en la pata 2 le ponés un díodo en serie para llevarlo a 3,7

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=lm7833%20regulator&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.taitroncomponents.com%2Fcatalog%2FDatasheet%2FLM7833.pdf&ei=7p0CUvXiFsOniALp94CQBA&usg=AFQjCNF_PQvGyLwuu7ZQVAM-R4nOuY_PiA&bvm=bv.50500085,bs.1,d.cGE


----------



## analogico (Ago 7, 2013)

fedex dijo:


> *analogico*, muchas gracias por responder... Lo que vos me queres decir es que quite a bateria de celular, tome los 12v directos del auto y os haga descender a los 3.7v y 900mha que tiene a bateria de movil? si es asi no se me había ocurrido... que pensamiento practico! espero me quite la interteferencia! como bajo los 12v de auto para simular los 3.7 del dispositivo? con una resistencia?



casi


para modificar el cargador ya existe un hilo en el foro
tambien con 3 0 4 diodos 1n4107 en serie con una r de 100k en paralelo hasta llegar al voltaje
es menos eficiente pero mas facil
 lo ideal es que quede un poco menos de 3,7
y lo colocas en una caparazon metalica

si todavia suena ruido
es el cargador esta malo


----------



## fedex (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por responder!

Estuve leyendo para ver si entendia mejor encontre esto...

Un capacitor de desacoplamiento se usa para eliminar una frecuencia indeseada. Por ejemplo, en un amplificador de audio es necesario evitar las altas frecuencias y se "desacoplan" usando un capacitor de bajo valor conectado a masa. Un capacitor de bajo valor ofrece poca resistencia a las altas frecuencias pero mucha a las bajas frecuencias, al conectarlo a masa elimina del circuito las altas frecuencias.

Como deberia conectar el capacitor? a la entrada de la alimentación del receptor bluetooth los 5v del usb uno el positivo y el negativo con el capacitor? el capacitor es "especial"? lo pido como capacitor de desacoplamiento? o con un electrolitico de 10 uF o de 0,1 uF ira bien?

Y para hacer el "simulador de bateria" usando el  LM7833, que diodo le pongo? y de la pata 2 a donde iria conectado ?



Hola Analogico, gracias de nuevo por responder!

Algo asi dirías ??



Perdón si soy instente, la verdad que soy un aficionado... lo hago como hobbie porque me encanta.

Estuve buscando por el foro pero con pude encontrar el fitro o modificación que me comentas para el cargador... es lo mismo que me dice que haga DOSMETROS con los capacitores de desacoplamiento?


----------



## analogico (Ago 9, 2013)

fedex dijo:


> Hola Analogico, gracias de nuevo por responder!
> 
> Algo asi dirías ??
> 
> ...



parecido, pero  reducir los 12 a 3,7 con diodos es casi una locura y se necessitan muchos diodos

pero es mejor reducir los 5V del cargador a 3,7
se pierde menos energia




pero con la resistencia de 100k o mayor

ahora que recuerdo  existen cargadores en 3,7V los  telefonos antiguos los usaban
creo que uno de esos  te conviene


----------



## fedex (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola Analogico, Desarme todo lo que habia hecho en el auto solde los diodos y la resistencia de 100k y lo probe con un transformador de 12v y funciona! pero por 10 segundos luego se apaga el receptor bluetooth... no entiendo que es lo que hice mal... las conecciones las revise varias veces y estan bien! use solo 3 diodos...

Ah me olvide un dato ahora revisando la bateria del bluetooth es de 3.7v 110mah...


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2013)

fedex dijo:


> Hola Analogico, Desarme todo lo que habia hecho en el auto solde los diodos y la resistencia de 100k y lo probe con un transformador de 12v y funciona! pero por 10 segundos luego se apaga el receptor bluetooth... no entiendo que es lo que hice mal... las conecciones las revise varias veces y estan bien! use solo 3 diodos...





Noooooooooo  vas a quemar el  bluetooth

los 3  diodos son para reducir 5V  del cargador  a 3,7V el voltaje de la bateria

midelo con el tester  antes de conectar


----------



## fedex (Ago 22, 2013)

Sii, creo que me entendiste mal... yo tenia un cargador usb para auto. Este lo conecto a 12v y me da 5v 500mah a estos 5v, le añadí los diodos la resistencia y lo conecte a donde iba la batteria del bluetooth... como te decia antes, el bluetooth prende conecta y sincroniza pasa 10 segundos de audio y se apaga..  me había ilusionado cuando escuche la musica!


----------



## analogico (Ago 23, 2013)

fedex dijo:


> Sii, creo que me entendiste mal... yo tenia un cargador usb para auto. Este lo conecto a 12v y me da 5v 500mah a estos 5v, le añadí los diodos la resistencia y lo conecte a donde iba la batteria del bluetooth... como te decia antes, el bluetooth prende conecta y sincroniza pasa 10 segundos de audio y se apaga..  me había ilusionado cuando escuche la musica!



aaaa  



puede que el cargador  con tanta manipulacion este malo
cambia el cargador usb por un clasico *7805* 
lo malo es que  consume mas energia que el cargador usb y se calienta y necesita un disipador


----------



## fedex (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola Analogico! hoy compre el 7805, con unos condensadores de 0.33 y 0.1 a la salida y a la entrada, funciona bien! pero el bluetooth me sigue haciendo lo mismo... se apaga a los 10 segundos.. no tengo tester como para medir la salida de voltaje pero, no estara llegando poca energia al bluetooth? porque con la bateria funciona correctamente!


----------



## maton00 (Ago 23, 2013)

ponle una resistencia de unos 220 ohms como carga a la fuente y ahi mide, si cae a 3.5v o algo asi hay algo malo.......si no cae conecta el aparato encima de las conexiones de la resistencia (en paralelo) a veces son algo sensibles este tipo de cosas cuando tiene ruido o ripple la alimentación, y encima de la misma resistencia conecta un capacitor de unos 10V y unos 100uF junto con un capacitor ceramico de 100nF


----------



## analogico (Ago 23, 2013)

fedex dijo:


> Hola Analogico! hoy compre el 7805, con unos condensadores de 0.33 y 0.1 a la salida y a la entrada, funciona bien! pero el bluetooth me sigue haciendo lo mismo... se apaga a los 10 segundos.. no tengo tester como para medir la salida de voltaje pero, no estara llegando poca energia al bluetooth? porque con la bateria funciona correctamente!



prueba con 2 diodos y con 4 diodos 
compra un tester

si funciona con la bateria mide  con el tester el voltaje de la bateria funcionando
quizas no son 3,7 son mas o menos


probaste si funciona sin bateria  alimentando 5v desde el usb 
si no funciona coloca  una resistencia de varios KΩ simulando la bateria


----------



## fedex (Ago 23, 2013)

maton00 Gracias por responder!
Analogico, mira hice la siguiente prueba, desconecte el bluetooth de la alimentacion y lo conecte a la bateria 3.5v de una camara sony... el bluetooth funciona correctamente no se apaga a los 10 segundos.

Para probar el 7805 le conecto un led de 3mm rojo de alto brillo y prende (pense que lo iba a quemar...)
queda prendido sin inconveniente.

Tomo el mismo led y lo conecto a la bateria de la camara sony (3.6v) lo quemé al segundo.

Me parece que el bluetooth requiere un poco mas de voltage igual tenes razón debería comprarme un tester, ahora voy a quitar un diodo, cuanto baja de esos 5v cada uno de ellos ? cada uno de ellos ?

Y lo del usb no lo voy a poder probar porque vole una patita del usb... es muy pequeñito el aparato y yo muy tosco


----------



## fedex (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola Analogico! bueno saque un diodo y FUNCIONO!!! quedaron dos diodos me pasan dos cosas:

1- El bluetooth cuando tiene bateria baja hace una beep en los auriculares. Parece que no le falta comida porque hace dicho beep cuando esta conectado al 7805. por lo que averigue los 1n4007 generan una  caida del voltaje de entre 0.6v y 0.7v, asique el voltaje de salida debe estar entre 3.6 y 3.8 ¿verdad? si le saco un diodo mas me voy muy arriba con el voltaje no? quiza queme el bluetooth? como podria solucionarlo?

2- Si bien no hace el suido horrible que hacia antes cuando estaba conectada al cargador hace un ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ bastante fuerte, podre reforzar los condensadores de 0.33 a la entrada y 0.1uf a la salida? para filtrar un poco mas?


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2013)

fedex dijo:


> Hola Analogico! bueno saque un diodo y FUNCIONO!!! quedaron dos diodos me pasan dos cosas:
> 
> 1- El bluetooth cuando tiene bateria baja hace una beep en los auriculares. Parece que no le falta comida porque hace dicho beep cuando esta conectado al 7805. por lo que averigue los 1n4007 generan una  caida del voltaje de entre 0.6v y 0.7v, asique el voltaje de salida debe estar entre 3.6 y 3.8 ¿verdad? si le saco un diodo mas me voy muy arriba con el voltaje no? quiza queme el bluetooth? como podria solucionarlo?
> 
> 2- Si bien no hace el suido horrible que hacia antes cuando estaba conectada al cargador hace un ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ bastante fuerte, podre reforzar los condensadores de 0.33 a la entrada y 0.1uf a la salida? para filtrar un poco mas?



en la entrada le podes probar un condensador gordito de 470µf 16v


si suena bateria baja le falta voltaje

por eso mide con un tester ya  que los 7805  no  son exactos puede   estar regulando en   4,6   hasta 5,4
entonces si el regulador es de 4,6 -0,7 -0,7 =*3,2* v
puedes arriesgar y quitar otro diodo

y si los diodos generan esa caida de voltaje la cual es  tambien aproximada

el zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz puede ser el cable de audio,
usa cable blindado 

o que el transformador que estas usando sea de mala calidad
sobre todo esos chinos multivoltaje


----------



## fedex (Ago 24, 2013)

Analogico, gracias como siempre por responder..

Bueno, me arriesgue sin tester, y le saque un diodo, anda DE 10!!! mejor calidad de sonido le quedo y a demás suena mas fuerte!

Te comento tengo de casualidad un electrolítico de 1000 uF 25v podre usarlo en vez del de 470uf?
Tambien tengo unos mas grandesitos de 

Quito el cerámico pequeño de 0.33 y agrego este de 1000uf o pongo ambos?
Tengo tambien 3 de 4700uf y 25v no me importa ocupar espacio prefiero que suene bien limpito! me serviran alguno de estos ?

De nuevo MIL GRACIAS POR TU PREDISPOSICIÓN!


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2013)

si suena bien dejalo asi

de todos modos el  de 1000µF25v lo puedes agregar en el lado de 12V
no es necesario quitar los ceramicos


----------



## tecnocroco (May 24, 2015)

¡Buenas! 

Vengo hoy en el foro porque hace cuestión de dias monté un altavoz bluetooth (aún está en fase de prototipado), utilizando las siguientes piezas :


Cargador 5V via usb 100mAh
Batería li-ion de 4800mAh 3.7V
Amplificador 2x3W 5V doble canal
Módulo USB bluetooth 5V 3.0 (única sola conexión: jack de 3.5mm)
Dos altavoces 50mm 4hm 6W
Dos altavoces 100mm 4Ohm 4W (cogido de un altavoz de por casa)

Lo he conectado todo correctamente (funciona, puedo conectar mi móvil al bluetooth del altavoz y reproducir canciones, suenan todos los altavoces) pero hay un pequeño problema:
Se oye un _"piii...piii...piii..."_ cuando el altavoz no está conectado al movil y se oye un _"piiiiiiiiiiiiii"_ de fondo cuando está conectdo al móvil o clalquier otra cosa con bluetooth.

En teoría no debe hacer ningún _"piii"_, lo miré en el manual del bluetooth.


¿Debo comprar otro módulo bluetooth con todas las conexiones?
¿Pongo un condensador de 100uF?


¡Gracias!


P.D.: No sé si he puesto el tema en el apartado correcto. Si me he equivocado, avísenme. Gracias. ...


----------



## miguelus (May 24, 2015)

Buenos días tecnocroco.

Puedes poner un Condensador de 100µH  después nos comentas como ha ido 

Otra cosa... ¿el ruido que se oye es piii o más bien phii o quizás poch poch poch?

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días tecnocroco.
> 
> Puedes poner un _*Condensador de 100µH*_  después nos comentas como ha ido
> 
> ...






¿ Lo alimentas con el cargador, la batería o ambos ?

Intenta desconectar el cargador y deja solo la batería


----------



## tecnocroco (May 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Lo alimentas con el cargador, la batería o ambos ?
> 
> Intenta desconectar el cargador y deja solo la batería


Sólo lo alimento con la bateria.



miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días tecnocroco.
> 
> Puedes poner un Condensador de 100µH  después nos comentas como ha ido
> 
> ...



Gracias, voy a intentar lo del condensador.

Se oye un "piiiii" de fondo aunque no se esté reproduciendo nada, y pasa con cualquier disp. bluetooth conectavo.


----------



## tecnocroco (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah! Se me olvidó! ¿No podría ser cosa del módulo bluetooth?





miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días tecnocroco.
> 
> Puedes poner un Condensador de 100µH  después nos comentas como ha ido
> 
> ...



Aún no he puesto el condensador, el soldadór dió su última soldadura y murió. En cuanto ya tenga la estación de soldadura, probaré de poner el condensador. 

Pero en el caso de que continue haciendo "piiii", ¿Qué hago?


----------



## SrJenkins (Jun 1, 2015)

Amigo yo tengo el mismisimo problema con todos los parlantes bluetooth caseros que he armado. trata de poner un condensador cerámico 102 entre el pin de entrada y tierra, reduce ruidos, aunque no sé si reducirá el PIIIIIIIIIIIII, es como un ruido del sistema, y es muy molesto.


----------



## tecnocroco (Jun 2, 2015)

SrJenkins dijo:


> Amigo yo tengo el mismisimo problema con todos los parlantes bluetooth caseros que he armado. trata de poner un condensador cerámico 102 entre el pin de entrada y tierra, reduce ruidos, aunque no sé si reducirá el PIIIIIIIIIIIII, es como un ruido del sistema, y es muy molesto.




Okay, muchas gracias. ¿Te refieres a un condensdor de 102uf?


----------



## SrJenkins (Jun 2, 2015)

102 = 0,001 uF







Saludos!


----------



## tecnocroco (Jun 4, 2015)

Buenas otra vez.

Quería saber si es possible eliminar la distorsión provocada por el altavoz al tenerlo al máximo volúmen.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2015)

Si la distorsión proviene de los parlantes , y ya lo comprobaste , debes cambiarlos por otros de mas potencia !


----------



## SrJenkins (Jul 16, 2015)

no dosmetros, la verdad es que esos circuitos de amplificadores clase D por lo general producen distorsión a máximo volumen si son alimentados a batería, realmente necesitan 5V y 2A para no generar esa distorsión, y dar la potencia máxima que ofrecen, así que los parlantes no son. Aunque en esas condiciones, se ve necesario agregar un disipador al pequeño integrado smd, vía pegamento epoxy.

Tecnocroco, te recomiendo poner dos baterías en serie, para conseguir 8,4v a carga completa, y utilizar un regulador para estabilizar 5v, 2a

Saludos!


----------



## tecnocroco (Ago 6, 2015)

SrJenkins dijo:


> no dosmetros, la verdad es que esos circuitos de amplificadores clase D por lo general producen distorsión a máximo volumen si son alimentados a batería, realmente necesitan 5V y 2A para no generar esa distorsión, y dar la potencia máxima que ofrecen, así que los parlantes no son. Aunque en esas condiciones, se ve necesario agregar un disipador al pequeño integrado smd, vía pegamento epoxy.
> 
> Tecnocroco, te recomiendo poner dos baterías en serie, para conseguir 8,4v a carga completa, y utilizar un regulador para estabilizar 5v, 2a
> 
> Saludos!



Oh, gracias por la ayuda, pero no acabo de entender lo que me sugieres.... Ahora mismo tengo un módulo CC-CC (3'7V-5V), y aún así se llega a distorsionar. ¿Qué hago ahora mismo? ¿Puedo buscar un regulador para esrabilizar a 2A? :/


----------



## venon (Nov 19, 2015)

tecnocroco

 Pudistes sacar el ruido del modulo bluetooth ?


----------



## tecnocroco (Nov 20, 2015)

venon dijo:


> tecnocroco
> 
> Pudistes sacar el ruido del modulo bluetooth ?


No pude, pero sé la solución a ese problema: enrollar los hilos de los altavoces a un imán electromagnético, y para la distorsión he comprado un 7805, con salida de 5v a 1'5A (la entrada es de 9V), doblando el amperaje anteriormente usado.

Las piezas están de camino, y me pondré a trabajar tan pronto como pueda, espero sea esta navidad.

He andado muy liado porque al estar en 4º de la ESO, la cosa se complica y claro, los estudios son lo primero.

Si tengo dudas o problemas, no dudaré en ponerme en contacto con vosotros.


----------



## tecnocroco (Nov 22, 2015)

SrJenkins dijo:


> no dosmetros, la verdad es que esos circuitos de amplificadores clase D por lo general producen distorsión a máximo volumen si son alimentados a batería, realmente necesitan 5V y 2A para no generar esa distorsión, y dar la potencia máxima que ofrecen, así que los parlantes no son. Aunque en esas condiciones, se ve necesario agregar un disipador al pequeño integrado smd, vía pegamento epoxy.
> 
> Tecnocroco, te recomiendo poner dos baterías en serie, para conseguir 8,4v a carga completa, y utilizar un regulador para estabilizar 5v, 2a
> 
> Saludos!


He usado tu solución al final.

He optafo por utilizar una pila de 9V y un 7805 que los transforma en 5V 1'5A.
Aunque no sean 2A, puede servir para no distorionar? (He buscado que generasen 2A de salida, pero no los veo)


----------



## javichorefue (Ene 3, 2016)

Hola lei este hilo; tengo el mismo problema , me compre un adaptador bluetooth (tiene radio , auxiliar y bluetooth) .
Cuando pongo la opción radio el sonido es hermoso, pero cuando pongo bluetooth aparece el famoso sonido piii piii piii , alguna solución por favor. 

Hola subo una foto para que me ayuden,tiene dos entradas para la alimentación (12V) y 3 cables para salida de audio ( r tierra y l)


----------



## djataru (Ene 7, 2016)

Hola javichorefue, hace poco también arme un bafle con un amplificador con un tda2003 y ese mismo modulo y también sale ese mismo pitido con el bluetooth, al colocar una memoria, hace ese pitido pero en menor proporción, en otro post me recomendaron usar un cable apantallado desde la salida del modulo al amplificador, y la razón es porque el cable ese hace como antena y capta cualquier interferencia, voy a probar a ver que resulta y os cuento


----------



## javichorefue (Ene 8, 2016)

Gracias por leer el mensaje,me cuentas como te fue ,yo ya probé otras cosas ejm .,poner condensadores pero nada.


----------



## takabarc (May 29, 2016)

Hola buenas noches. Soy nuevo aquí. Recién registrado porque necestaría un aconsejo.
Estoy montando un altavoz blutooth original y lo he podido montar bien y suena bien pero tengo un problema porque se oye un ruido eléctrico (como de mosquito y pequeño pero se oye bastante y molesta mucho sobretodo cuando esucho algo tranquila porque se oye a la vez y es desagradable). Esto se oye desde los altavoces cuando enciendo el bluetooth. Solo con el amplificador no suena nada de este ruido aunque el volumen este al maximo. Este ruido tiene se amplia por subir el volumen. Adjunto el dibujo de como está montado. Quería montar todo con una batería recargable de 18650 (la batería es buena de Sanyo 3,7v 3000mAh) para todo en uno (el amplificador de 5V 3wx2, Led, adaptador bluetooth audio todo.
Es para que no tenga que usar dos cables usb para cargar la batería de una y la otra. Este ruido desaparece cuando el adaptador bluetooth audio está alimentado con su batería a parte (quiero decir que cuando el ampli y el bluetooth no están conectados en la mismabatería de 18650 entonces no hace ese ruido desagradable).
Si hay alguién que me podría guiar para solucionar el tema y usar sólo una batería para este, por favor?
Se lo agradeceria mucho la verdad. Llevo un tiempo aguantando el ruido pero ya no puedo mas porque escucho la múscia de zen relajación y no puedo soportar este zumbido desagradable.
Yo no conozco electronica. Para mí montar esto ya era mi nivel maximo pero me encantaría aprender mucho.

Muchísimas gracias por antemano.

Taka ...


----------



## Nuyel (May 29, 2016)

Esto pasa cuando conectas un circuito análogo y uno digital a la misma fuente de alimentación.
Aparte, considera que las baterías de litio tienen un rango de 3,2~4,2V, no se que tan malo sea para el modulo del bluetooth, recomendaría un convertidor boost para el amplificador y un LDO para el bluetooth. También seria apropiado agregar un comparador de voltaje a la batería para indicar carga baja, si las celdas de litio se descargan debajo de 3V es riesgoso recargarlas, por eso se consideran descargadas a 3,2V.


----------



## takabarc (May 29, 2016)

Hola Nuyel. Te agradezco mucho la respuesta. Y ahora te pregunto, cuál es analógico en este caso? Este ampli es digital (link), por lo tanto algo analógico es sólo la luz led verdad?
Y el cargador de la batería es este (link). 
A parte para mi es muy nivel alto lo que dices... "recomendaría un convertidor boost para el amplificador y un LDO para el bluetooth. También seria apropiado agregar un comparador de voltaje a la batería para indicar carga baja".  Yo lo que quiero es montar una cosa sencilla como este que he montado y ya llevo un mes utilizandolo diariamente. Lo unico que me gustaría quitar es este ruidito molesto...
Hay alguna manera sencilla para recargar dos baterías de litio a través de este cargador de batería? (una es 18650 y otra es común de lítio 3,7v de móvil usado que no están conectados en el mismo circuito)
Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Tengo ganas de aprender de todos modos.


----------



## Nuyel (May 29, 2016)

¿cual es el modelo del chip de audio y que bluetooth usas?


----------



## takabarc (May 29, 2016)

Muchas gracias! 
El chip set de audio es PAM8403. Parece ser conocido.
El adaptador bluetooth audio es este de la foto.
Quería meterlo dentro y que además como dura poca batería con la que viene entonces quería conectar con la grande de 18650. 
Muchas gracias,


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 23, 2017)

Resulta que ya me ha pasado con muchos montajes, y resulta que cuando monto un modulo bluetooth semejante a este con la misma fuente de alimentacion que alimenta al amplificador, suena un pitido bastante molesto.
Esto me ha pasado con todos los receptores bluetooth, pero sin embargo he comprado algunos modulos que traen el modulo bluetooth y el amplificador en el mismo modulo y no tienen esta interferencia o ruido.
¿Tenéis alguna idea de que puedo hacer para aislar la alimentacion de uno y de el otro o suprimir este molesto ruido? 
Agradezco toda ayuda.


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 23, 2017)

hola Colega; Estos modulos los he montado en numerosas ocasiones para amplificadores de potencia que vendo y hasta ahora no he tenido problemas de zumbido o ruidos; Comentar que tipo de fuente de poder estás usando, no está demás decir que estos modulos poseen algunos ya un integrado regulador de tensión de 5 voltios para que se le coloque una fuente entre 9 a 25 voltos DC máximos ; otros vienen sin el regulador por tanto se le debe agregar una fuente regulada de 5 voltios; empecemos por detallar la fuente. Saludos


----------



## naxito (Mar 23, 2017)

Amigo Francasas, ese tema parte por tu amplificador, ese ruido proviene de tu fuente de alimentación, la cual debe tener una fuga o un mal filtrado. En el foto ahí un post sobre pautas para fuentes de alimentación para amplificadores



Adjunto el link del post de fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?t=17791


----------



## zainan (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola, esto también pasa a mí. En fuentes de hasta 30V simétrica, hacer una extensión del punto positivo y GND en un condensador de 1000uF, LM7812 y 100uF condensador.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 24, 2017)

Has comprobado el datasheet de 78XX, ya que puede ser una oscilación del mismo. En el mismo pone que si hay alguna, se puede poner unos capacitores cerámicos (ahora no me acuerdo de su valor), pero mira el mismo.


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 24, 2017)

Mayormente se usa un capacitor de 100 nanos ceramico lo mas cerca a este regulador cuando el condensador electrolitico principal que filtra la tension de entrada (Vin) para el integrado esta lejos del mismo. igualmente se usa a la salida mas uno de 100uF; hasta ahora no he tenido problemas.


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 24, 2017)

Os comento, resulta que lo he probado a 5v directamente, sin utilizar el 78M05 que trae para bajar desde 12v, con un amplificador PAM8403 en la misma linea, y apenas hay interferencia, se oye un zumbido pero muy bajo, no es molesto.
Luego he cogido un altavoz que tenia por ahi que lleva 4 baterias de 3,7 en serie, que estan casi cargadas, a unos 14v en la salida. En este si he usado el 78m05 que trae y el amplificador que he usado es uno de 15+15w en la misma linea de alimentacion. Aqui ya si estan las horrorosas interferencias, y mas en el modo bluetooth.
He probado a poner los condensadores ceramicos que pone en el datasheet de 0.33 y 0.1, y uno de 1000 y otro de 100, pero nada, la interferencia baja un poco su intensidad, pero sigue estando.
No se que mas probar para eliminar la dichosa interferencia, os agradezco toda sugerencia!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2017)

Desacoplá el capacitor de 1.000 uF con un díodo previo 1N4007  , a la salida del 7805 probá 100 , o 10 o 1 uF , o 100uF + 1uF + 100 nF.

Probaste algún pequeño inductor en serie . . . ?


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 25, 2017)

He puesto una bobina, en serie con la bobina un 1n4007, despues un condensador de 1000, y luego en la salida uno de 100. Hay menos ruido pero en modo bt se sigue oyendo el dichoso piiiiiiii pero mas bajo. No se ya que probar para eliminarlo, he probado ceramicos y he probado de todo.
Agradezco opiniones!


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 27, 2017)

es raro colega que te ocurra eso; puedes describir un poco la fuente de poder con que estás alimentando el reproductor de USB? da más detalles de la misma ya que me decanto es en la fuente de poder..


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 4, 2017)

Lo alimento con el voltaje de las baterias en serie, y con la misma alimentacion al amplificador.
He conseguido disminuir un poco el ruido en modo bt con una bobina en serie, un diodo y un condensador de 4700 o 2200 y otro ceramico en los 5v, pero sigue escuchandose algo.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 5, 2017)

fran; agrégale al 7805 que está contenido dentro del circuito dos condensadores  cerámicos de 100 nanos uno de entrada y uno de  salida lo más cercano a dichos pines del regulador.. comentar resultados


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 5, 2017)

He agregado a la entrada uno de 0.33 y a la salida uno de 0.1 que es lo que recomienda datasheet de 78m05 y se reduce mucho la interferencia, ademas de uno de 2200 a la entrada y uno de 1000 a la salida y una bobina en serie.
A pesar de todo eso, solo en modo bluetooth se oye una pequeña interferencia.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 8, 2017)

hola Fran; como te dije antes he usado en muchas ocasiones este tipo de modulos y al parecer son algo complicado con el tema de las interferencias (no sé si seran ideas mías pero el módulo cuadrado ofrece menos problemas respecto a eso). Hoy le daba una vuelta a un amplificador que le hice a un cliente con un modulo Bluetooth_USB (del mismo que tú tratas aquí) hace un tiempo atrás y me di cuenta que al colocar un circuito de switch de retardo, este indroducía un ruido molesto y era más evidente cuando subia el pote de volumen.. al remover el circuito, el ruido desaparecía. Pienso que estos modulos son algos sensible a las conexiones de de tierra entre varias cargas. Trata de describir más el sitio o amplificador donde conectas el módulo. Dios te bendiga


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 8, 2017)

Hola a todos. 
Bueno, les comento que en todos los casos de módulos BT yo personalmente alimento con una fuente de 12V -1.5 A un regulador 7809 y este al módulo. Luego el amplificado sea cual fuere con SU PROPIA FUENTE nunca de la misma que el módulo. 
De esta manera no presenta ruidos ni en FM ni en BT. 
saludos

Juan José.


----------



## error (Ago 2, 2017)

aislar la salida del receptor bt


----------



## Juanfran003 (Ago 31, 2017)

SrJenkins dijo:


> Amigo yo tengo el mismisimo problema con todos los parlantes bluetooth caseros que he armado. trata de poner un condensador cerámico 102 entre el pin de entrada y tierra, reduce ruidos, aunque no sé si reducirá el PIIIIIIIIIIIII, es como un ruido del sistema, y es muy molesto.


Hola una pregunta cual es el pin de la entrada y tierra





miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días tecnocroco.
> 
> Puedes poner un Condensador de 100µH  después nos comentas como ha ido
> 
> ...


hola donde hay que poner el condensador?



error dijo:


> aislar la salida del receptor bt


hola como se hace eso?


----------



## error (Ago 31, 2017)

Lo mismo que hice yo, una fuentecita conmutada para aislar la alimentación del BT. Y créeme que resuelve, el mio se escucha perfecto, en mi caso fue una fuente de 12V a 4.5V y se le quito el ruido.
Espero que resuelvas con este método. Suerte.

A, y el sonido que se escucha es de procesamiento. Ya que a la hora de procesar se genera un consumo el cual causa este molesto ruido, lo mismo ocurre en las PC de escritorio cando la fuente ATX tiene algunos capacitores desvalorizados el las bocinas se puede escuchar ruido incluso cuando se mueve el ratón. En el caso de los BT. hay que ver que finalidad tenia, en mi caso eran de unos audífonos entonces la salida no era normal o sea era una especie de salida complementada pero con un negativo común que no era ni el negativo de la fuente ni el positivo de la fuente, entonces esto ayudaba a generar mas ruido.


----------



## Juanfran003 (Ago 31, 2017)

El problema es que el mio va a bateria y no puedo hacer eso, se le ocurre otra cosa?

Es que el mio va con una bateria de 12v, un tda7498, el modulo bluetooh y un stepper up para el tda 7498 y aparte del ruido pi del bluetooth suena otro como una radio cuando no tiene sintonizada nada, dejo una foto del  circuito.


----------



## error (Sep 2, 2017)

No me entendiste, yo también uso una batería de 12V ya que hice un bafle portátil, yo te decía que hicieras una fuente conmutada de 12 a 5V o sea que por un lado le conectas la batería y por el otro tienes 5V totalmente independiente.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 3, 2017)

Correcto, hay que alimentar por separado el modulo Bluetooth y amplificación.
Una fuemte dc-dc alcanza y sobra!


----------



## Juanfran003 (Sep 5, 2017)

error dijo:


> No me entendiste, yo también uso una batería de 12V ya que hice un bafle portátil, yo te decía que hicieras una fuente conmutada de 12 a 5V o sea que por un lado le conectas la batería y por el otro tienes 5V totalmente independiente.


 
 A vale me puedes mandar un link de una porfavor?

Al final tenia una fuente dc dc por casa,lo he bajado a 5v y sigue igual. puede ser porque use cable de este sin funda y trenzado?

Al final ya he encontrado la solucion he probado otro modulo bluetooth igual de otro altavoz que hice y solo hace el ruido del bluetooth asi que he pedido otro, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## error (Sep 6, 2017)

Pero me faltó decirte que utilizaras el común de la salida de audio, o sea no unir negativo de BT con común de amplificador, si no no tiene sentido.


----------



## Juanfran003 (Sep 6, 2017)

error dijo:


> Pero me faltó decirte que utilizaras el común de la salida de audio, o sea no unir negativo de BT con común de amplificador, si no no tiene sentido.


Bueno ya esta el otro pedido 😂😂


----------



## osyper (Sep 23, 2017)

Juanfran003 dijo:


> Hola una pregunta cual es el pin de la entrada y tierra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estamos en la misma, compre todo y no se como hacerlo jaajjaaj pudiste o tenes alguna idea ?


----------



## Juanfran003 (Sep 23, 2017)

osyper dijo:


> estamos en la misma, compre todo y no se como hacerlo jaajjaaj pudiste o tenes alguna idea ?


 probe con otro modulo y se le quitó el ruido que queria


----------



## rordri22 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hola gente... Perdón por escribir por aca pero tendran alguna idea para conectar la alimentación del módulo y del ampli por separado? Es la unica forma que no me hacen ruido, cuando las fuentes son independientes. El parlante es portatil, tendria que agregar una batería extra solo para el módulo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2017)

Fotos claras , grandes y en foco del montaje !


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 30, 2017)

Si 
lo bueno es que los modulos de 5v andan con 3.7 de una sola bateria de litio y con 1 o 2 baterias anda muchas horas 


Saldos!


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 2, 2017)

pues probando cosas encontre que si a los cables de señal de salida no le colocas la linea de tierra se quita ese sonido molesto, o sea que usas 4 cables 2 para  la alimentacion y 2 para la señal de salida, ojo cada par va separado, chaoooo


----------



## matute132 (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola, que tal. Hace unos dias compre un receptor bluetooth, precisamente el TPLINK HA100, con el fin de conectarlo al stereo de mi auto ya que este solo cuenta con entrada usb y auxiliar. El dispositivo que compre se alimenta con 5V 1A (viene incluido un transformador de pared), y luego se conecta al stereo via cable auxiliar. Al utilizarlo en mi casa, con el transformador que viene de fabrica, el dispositivo funciona excelente. El problema es que al utilizarlo en el auto, este genera un ruido tipo pitido muy molesto. Este ruido varia intensidades segun la posicion del dispositivo, pero siempre esta. Lo estoy alimentando con el tipico cargador usb que se conecta al cenicero del coche. Este tiene un output de 5V 3A. Pensando que este era el problema, probe utilizando un dispositivo con entrada 5V 1A, pero el pitido siguió alli. Que puede estar pasando? Es la alimentacion, o tengo algun tipo de interferencia? Se me ocurre que quizas este jugando un papel la antena del coche la cual se encuentra ubicada en el techo del mismo. 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2017)

Tendrás que mejorar el filtrado de esa fuente de 5 V o cambiarla por otra , o construirte una con un 7805 que no sea conmutada.

Probá conectar un cable a la antena exterior automotor y entrarla por la ventana así vas desechando probables causas.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 26, 2017)

matute132 dijo:


> Hola, que tal. Hace unos dias compre un receptor bluetooth, precisamente el TPLINK HA100, con el fin de conectarlo al stereo de mi auto ya que este solo cuenta con entrada usb y auxiliar. El dispositivo que compre se alimenta con 5V 1A (viene incluido un transformador de pared), y luego se conecta al stereo via cable auxiliar. Al utilizarlo en mi casa, con el transformador que viene de fabrica, el dispositivo funciona excelente. El problema es que al utilizarlo en el auto, este genera un ruido tipo pitido muy molesto. Este ruido varia intensidades segun la posicion del dispositivo, pero siempre esta. Lo estoy alimentando con el tipico cargador usb que se conecta al cenicero del coche. Este tiene un output de 5V 3A. Pensando que este era el problema, probe utilizando un dispositivo con entrada 5V 1A, pero el pitido siguió alli. Que puede estar pasando? Es la alimentacion, o tengo algun tipo de interferencia? Se me ocurre que quizas este jugando un papel la antena del coche la cual se encuentra ubicada en el techo del mismo.
> Desde ya muchas gracias



Por aquí ta la respuesta como lo sugiere 2M https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/receptor-bluetooth-auto-genera-descarga-ruido-feo-102845/

Pero según el tipo de ruido que esta haciendo, puede ser  interferencia por la antena, como pitidos bit es la fuente, pitido chillón cerca de algún parlante.

Para ello se usa el  Aislador Anti Interferencia de Ruido Total, lo cual parece que el problema esta con la antena.


----------



## Xexinola (Nov 21, 2018)

Hola buenas.

Quiero instalar un pinganillo bluetooth al auxiliar de la ràdio del co*ch*e. La salida de àudio del pinganillo la conecto, en mono, a la entrada auxiliar.

Con la batería que lleva de sèrie el pinganillo me funciona. Si el pinganillo lo conecto al USB de la ràdio inclusó carga la batería.

Duda: cuando alimento el pinganillo con los 5 V que salen del USB ( sin bateria) no me funciona.

No me lo termino de explicar porque si desconecto el auxiliar y conecto el altavoz que llevaba el pinganillo se escucharte🤔🤔

Gracias


----------



## Fepelixpi (May 3, 2019)

Estoy con el mismo problema, suena un zumbido insoportable, si le pongo al módulo una fuente distinta deja de hacerlo pero la cuestión es que quería que fuera portátil y entonces como lo puedo hacer? Si le pongo dos baterías, una para el módulo y otra para el amplificador como las puedo cargar? Tengo 3 pilas en serie que se cargan con su bms para no tener problemas


----------



## mostrin (May 3, 2019)

Prueba quitando el cable de alimentacion de tierra del modulo mp3 o soldalo a la placa , aveces los conectores no hace bien contacto, si sigue igual agrega una resistencia de 75 ohms en serie  a la alimentacion del modulo y un capacitor de 100 uf en paralelo corriente y tierra.


----------



## Octaviocas (May 8, 2019)

Hola, me encuentro con el mismo problema pero no logro darle solución y al final no supe cómo quedó el circuito podrían ayudarme colegas por favor?


----------



## higuita (Ago 13, 2019)

amigos, de antemano saludos a todos los miembros del foro; bueno mi problema es que estoy haciendo un amplificador a 12v para un equipo portatil en el estoy utilizando un modulo lector de usb y bluetooth (747d)alimentaqdo a 5v , este me produce un silvido espantoso, estuve investigando y encontre este video en you tobe (



) en donde se plantea separar las tierras pero ellos estan trabajando en ac y yo utilizo una bateria de 12v recargable como podria quitar esos ruidos o aislar una alimentacion de otra, compre un conversor dc-dc y la tierra de la entrada es igual a la de la salida antes me introdujo otro ruido creo que por la conmutacion. que hago?
gracias de antemano.


----------



## fotoflipao (Ene 13, 2022)

Hola a todos, a ver si me podéis ayudar con este problemilla.

Estoy con un proyecto muy sencillo. Tengo unos altavoces de PC bastante viejos pero que funcionaban bastante bien. Alimentación a 220V, y tienen la típica salida jack para conectar al PC. Internamente tiene una placa que amplifica los altavoces. También tiene potenciómetros para bajos, agudos y volumen.
He comprado un módulo Bluetooth y he sacado una clavija jack 3,5 hembra al chasis del mismo altavoz. También he puesto un interruptor y un led para encender el módulo bluetooth a voluntad: Si quiero usar los altavoces como siempre, apago el bluetooth y conecto el cable jack a la fuente. Si quiero usar el bluetooth, conecto el cable jack a la clavija hembra que he puesto en el chasis del altavoz. Si no me explico bien me decís.

El problema viene con la alimentación del bluetooth. Con el téster he localizado en la placa un punto con voltaje 20V. Como el módulo se alimenta con 5V he usado un LM7805 para bajar la tensión. Consigo alimentarlo, y por una salida de auriculares que tiene el propio bluetooth pruebo y funciona correctamente. Pero cuando uso los propios altavoces (la misma placa del amplificador) éstos hacen un ruido que enmascara el sonido del bluetooth (éste se oye de fondo). Imagino que la razón es evidente para vosotros y que tiene que venir por algún tipo de retroalimentación entre ambos circuitos, pero ¿Tiene alguna solución sencilla?

Finalmente he optado por una solución bastante cutre. Como dentro de los altavoces hay bastante hueco he incorporado un transformador pequeño de móvil para alimentar el módulo bluetooth, y así no hay ruido, pero me fastidia no haber sido capaz de extraer un punto de la propia placa para alimentar el módulo de una forma más "elegante".

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 13, 2022)

Así sin esquema ni datos. "Cualquiera sabe que pasa"

Serán problemas de masas o ruidos o salida en puente conectada no even puente o salida conectada a masa o todo u otra cosa...
Así sin esquema ni datos. "Cualquiera sabe que pasa"

Serán problemas de masas o ruidos o salida en puente conectada no even puente o salida conectada a masa o todo


----------



## fotoflipao (Ene 13, 2022)

Gracias Scooter. Es verdad, pero eso es lo que no sabría hacer... por eso lo he puesto en "Cuestiones elementales".
Sí puedo decir que el lugar de donde saco los 20V, el GND parece común a salida/entrada altavoces/línea. Añado un par de fotos antes de la intervención. He señalado los puntos donde soldé para sacar la tensión y reducirla a 5V.


----------



## analogico (Ene 13, 2022)

El condensador del sector de cables parece dañado.


----------



## fotoflipao (Ene 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> El condensador del sector de cables parece dañado.


No los vi hinchados, puede ser suciedad. De todas formas, con el "apaño" que hice con el transformador de móvil va muy bien. La consulta va por saber a qué se debe el ruido y si colocando un condensador tonto en alguna parte o algo similar se elimina y se puede aprovechar el propio voltaje de la placa.
Gracias!


----------



## fabioosorio (Ene 14, 2022)

Yyyy... a lo mejor es eso...


fotoflipao dijo:


> No los vi hinchados, puede ser suciedad. De todas formas, con el "apaño" que hice con el transformador de móvil va muy bien.
> Gracias!





fotoflipao dijo:


> ... me fastidia no haber sido capaz de extraer un punto de la propia placa para alimentar el módulo de una forma más "elegante".


----------



## fotoflipao (Ene 14, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Yyyy... a lo mejor es eso...


¿Qué quieres decir? ¿que el condensador esté mal y cause malfuncionamiento solo cuando le "enchufo" otra cosa? No parece tener sentido, es decir, que el altavoz siga funcionando de forma normal si lo uso como se utilizaba siempre. Los altavoces ya tienen 25 años (son de mi primer PC) por eso digo lo de la suciedad.
Gracias
Por cierto, ahora alimento el cargador del móvil desde el transformador que tiene el altavoz.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 14, 2022)

Casi seguro que tienes un problema de masas. Por eso con una sola no va y con dos fuentes aisladas si que va. Porque quitas el cortocircuito que tienes.
Si muestras que circuitos tienes y como están conectados...
Muestra el bluetooth a ver cómo es.


----------



## analogico (Ene 14, 2022)

fotoflipao dijo:


> No los vi hinchados, puede ser suciedad. De todas formas, con el "apaño" que hice con el transformador de móvil va muy bien. La consulta va por saber a qué se debe el ruido y si colocando un condensador tonto en alguna parte o algo similar se elimina y se puede aprovechar el propio voltaje de la placa.
> Gracias!



Viendo la pcb se ve que no le pusieron los condensadores cerámicos, en paralelo al condensador grande debería ir un 104


----------



## fotoflipao (Ene 14, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Casi seguro que tienes un problema de masas. Por eso con una sola no va y con dos fuentes aisladas si que va. Porque quitas el cortocircuito que tienes.
> Si muestras que circuitos tienes y como están conectados...
> Muestra el bluetooth a ver cómo es.


Conecté el LM7805 donde he marcado en la foto anterior, y del LM al módulo bluetooth. Como decía, funcionaba perfectamente si encendía los altavoces (así se alimentaba el bluetooth) y escuchaba desde el módulo bluetooth con unos auriculares. En los altavoces no había fuente conectada pero no existía ruido. En el momento en el que conectaba desde el bluetooth a la entrada de los altavoces es cuando hacía el ruido, con la música muy de fondo.

Este es básicamente el material que usé (la resistencia es otra de más valor, con esta brillaba demasiado). Cuando incorporé el transformador del móvil eliminé el LM7805 para alimentarlo directamente.


----------

